# Any good ideas on making a rake?



## westkywood (Nov 21, 2009)

I watched the video lastnight that was posted on here. ( The one with John and Vanessa that has the corny script reading ). Great video. Very informative. I looked around town for a rake and couldnt find one. I use a shovel now but it doesnt cut it.They sell stove rakes online but after shipping its pretty expensive. I know I can make one that will suit the purpose. I'm not a welder, so thats out.. I thought about bying a shovel and bending it. Any brain storms out there??


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 21, 2009)

I took a rectangular plate of steel and ground four teeth into one side of it.  I left the other side solid to use as an ash hoe.  I bolted the plate to what was the whisk before the wife melted the bristles.  The handle of the whisk is a bit short so gloves are good idea if there are lots of hot coals.


----------



## devinsdad (Nov 21, 2009)

Thats what I did.  Had an old fireplace shovel with longer handle than my ash shovel. cut the sidewalls bent it over and raked away.It is by no means pretty but it does its job and does it fine.Was thinking of cutting some slots into it for tines so ash with flow through .


----------



## DBoon (Nov 21, 2009)

I had a 12" wide garden rake with a handle that broke off a few years ago.  Have you ever tried to buy a replacement handle for a garden tool?  It costs almost as much as the tool does.  So I never replaced the handle and threw it in the back of my garage.  Then, when I got a wood stove - instant coal rake.  Works great.


----------



## GVA (Nov 21, 2009)

A tribute to roospike
I still wonder where he went!
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/4439/
Simple and cheap


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2009)

I used a fireplace tool set that I paid a buck for at a yard sale to make mine. Took it apart and used the pieces. Since the pic was taken I have hacksawed the two ears off of the top.


----------



## fossil (Nov 21, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> ...I have hacksawed the two ears off of the top.



So it can't hear what you're saying to it?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## westkywood (Nov 21, 2009)

DBoon said:
			
		

> I had a 12" wide garden rake with a handle that broke off a few years ago.  Have you ever tried to buy a replacement handle for a garden tool?  It costs almost as much as the tool does.  So I never replaced the handle and threw it in the back of my garage.  Then, when I got a wood stove - instant coal rake.  Works great.



Thats a great idea. I'm looking more for a coal rake like a garden ho, which after reading your post, I think I just may have a broken one in my shed. That would be sweet.....Thanks


----------



## westkywood (Nov 21, 2009)

RETIRED GVA said:
			
		

> A tribute to roospike
> I still wonder where he went!
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/4439/
> Simple and cheap



 I like this idea too.  A spatula. Whoda thunk? Thanks.


----------



## budman (Nov 21, 2009)

RETIRED GVA said:
			
		

> A tribute to roospike
> I still wonder where he went!
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/4439/
> Simple and cheap


I wonderd were you went to,relaxing in N>C i see good for you.


----------



## savageactor7 (Nov 21, 2009)

Our bent poker works well enough as a rake for us sometimes...less is more.


----------



## Valhalla (Nov 21, 2009)

An ash rake is a must. I made one from steel bar and plate,
and then found another at www.Northlineexpress.com.  

Great useful tool for any serious wood burner!


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 21, 2009)

westkywood said:
			
		

> RETIRED GVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teeth are too close together so it won't sift through the ashes well.  Wider spacing is needed to separate coals from the ashes.

They make ash sifters by cutting small holes into a shovel but those work by gravity and vigorous shaking.  When dragging a rake horizontally, gravity is not on your side.


----------



## westkywood (Nov 21, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> westkywood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm looking for something to rake all the coals and ashes. The spatula thing would work fine. I found an old ho in my building that I think will work just fine. A little bigger than I really needed, but it'll do for now. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2009)

westkywood said:
			
		

> I found an old ho in my building that I think will work just fine. A little bigger than I really needed, but it'll do for now.



I bet that was a big surprise. :coolgrin:


----------



## snowtime (Nov 21, 2009)

I keep a supply of ready rod so I picked a 3' piece of 1/2". I drilled a 3" by 6" piece of steel and bolted the rod to the steel. Just cut whatever size teeth you want. I curled the other end to give me a good handle then rapped it in electrical tape to keep the threads from bothering my hands. It works great and is strong enough to push and shove large pieces while still working as a rake.  If someone has a deep stove like the T6 a long rake is very convenient.


----------



## labrador (Nov 21, 2009)

I bought mine at a garage sale for 50 cents and cut the handle short. Cheap solution. Or a garden flower rake, already has a short handle.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 21, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics of the one I made.  It originally had more teeth but I had to do some dentistry because it work more like a hoe than a rake with that many teeth.

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_nX0X4MOKcKI/Swhkn6GDADI/AAAAAAAAAig/T0citxSgCqo/s640/100_0413.JPG

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_nX0X4MOKcKI/SwhknrNNM9I/AAAAAAAAAic/BPjcRapf42Y/s640/100_0411.JPG


----------



## gzecc (Nov 22, 2009)

Look at a hardware store where they sell kids garden tools. The rake is the right size for the head. Just cut the long handle down to size.


----------



## sandie (Nov 22, 2009)

If you are looking for a Ash Hoe here go here  http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...r+Tools+&+Supplies&sName=Hand+Gardening+Tools
Sears carries a small ash hoe.


----------



## westkywood (Nov 22, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> westkywood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops. I may have spelt that wrong...LOL


----------



## westkywood (Nov 22, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Look at a hardware store where they sell kids garden tools. The rake is the right size for the head. Just cut the long handle down to size.



I like this idea....


----------



## Elderthewelder (Nov 22, 2009)

I fab'd this up last year out of some 2" L-Angle and 1/2" round stock, a little over kill but it works


----------



## THEMAN (Nov 22, 2009)

What a coincidence I just made this one.  I haven't had a chance to get to a welder so I made this puppy up out of 3/8 threaded rod and a piece of galvanized slotted angle pounded flat with a hammer.  Simple not too attractive but I think it will work.  I like the spatula idea though.


----------



## budman (Nov 22, 2009)

Elderthewelder said:
			
		

> I fab'd this up last year out of some 2" L-Angle and 1/2" round stock, a little over kill but it works


That thing looks MEAN. >:-(


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 22, 2009)

THEMAN said:
			
		

> What a coincidence I just made this one.  I haven't had a chance to get to a welder so I made this puppy up out of 3/8 threaded rod and a piece of galvanized slotted angle pounded flat with a hammer.  Simple not too attractive but I think it will work.  I like the spatula idea though.



Careful--I don't think that thing is legal to carry concealed in CA.


----------



## Bootlegger (Nov 22, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Look at a hardware store where they sell kids garden tools. The rake is the right size for the head. Just cut the long handle down to size.



This is what I did.  A kids' leaf rake.


----------



## labrador (Nov 22, 2009)

Elder, That thing looks like a backscratcher for a grizzly.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 22, 2009)

THEMAN said:
			
		

> What a coincidence I just made this one..


Unless you give it teeth, I'd call that an ash hoe, not a coal rake.


----------



## RidgeHiker (Nov 22, 2009)

I found this on Amazon but it does not look like the teeth are long enough:

http://www.amazon.com/Woodfield-Ash-Rake-Tool-Fireplace/dp/B000KHVHSW


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Nov 22, 2009)

All right, you guys got me hooked, or should I say raked.  I had an appropriate large spatila that I got as a gift for the grill  From my golfing background it came equipped with a golf grip.  I just cut the teeth and bent it in the vice.  Now I have the Parfect (pun intened), ParBBQ (the name ont the grip) coal rake.  It matches my call name GolfandWoodnut.  I might even carry this in my golf bag for when there is not a rake in the bunker! %-P


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 22, 2009)

RidgeHiker said:
			
		

> I found this on Amazon but it does not look like the teeth are long enough:
> http://www.amazon.com/Woodfield-Ash-Rake-Tool-Fireplace/dp/B000KHVHSW


Nothing that a bit of dentistry with an angle grinder couldn't fix.


----------



## THEMAN (Nov 23, 2009)

woodgeek said:
			
		

> THEMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha I'm willing to bet money you are correct.  As a matter of fact I should probably delete the post, just to be safe.


----------



## THEMAN (Nov 23, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> THEMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but the ash slips through the holes so perhaps a hoe/ash strainer/rake combo haha


----------



## carinya (Nov 26, 2009)

Handy rake for cold coals in shoulder season


----------



## Shari (Nov 26, 2009)

carinya said:
			
		

> Handy rake for cold coals in shoulder season



It's not clear in your photo:  Is that 5th tine cut a little short for a reason? 

Shari


----------



## carinya (Nov 26, 2009)

Shari said:
			
		

> It's not clear in your photo:  Is that 5th tine cut a little short for a reason?
> 
> Shari



You have a sharp eye !  

This is an "opposable tine" which facilitates the elevation and specific placement of coals   :cheese:


----------



## THEMAN (Nov 26, 2009)

carinya said:
			
		

> This is an "opposable tine" which facilitates the elevation and specific placement of coals   :cheese:



haha classic!


----------



## DBoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I have read that when ash rakes develop an opposable tine they quickly develop new, unintended capabilities and also increase in price dramatically.


----------



## Scott in IN (Nov 27, 2009)

I typically use a curved end fireplace poker.  That being said I also took a cheapo one hand garden rake and bent 2 of the five tines up, it works fine for raking coals (with a leather gauntlet glove on).


----------



## carinya (Nov 27, 2009)

DBoon said:
			
		

> I have read that when ash rakes develop an opposable tine they quickly develop new, unintended capabilities and also increase in price dramatically.



some people have been known to give their right hand for a rake like this


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 30, 2009)

carinya said:
			
		

> Handy rake for cold coals in shoulder season



What is the purpose of the gold ornament on this rake . . .


----------



## Spikem (Nov 30, 2009)

Um, what's the purpose of this rake?

If you want to shovel the stuff out, why not just use a fireplace shovel?


----------



## EJL923 (Nov 30, 2009)

When I first got my stove installed I realized i needed a rake.  i was impatient and cheap, so into my garage i went scrounging.  I found a 1" x 1/8" thick piece of steel.  At 4" i made a 90° bend after heating it with a torch.  Cut to desired length.  If you need a real long rake, you may need thicker steel if you want it sturdier.  Mine is plenty strong around 20".  For effect, i drilled a hole in the other end in case i want to add a leather shoe lace.  Dont forget to round the edges on a grinder.  Also had a can of high heat paint laying around.  Minus the drilled hole, this rake was made with a saw and a torch in about 10 minutes.  What started out as a temporary solution became my permanent ash rake.  Works very well.


----------



## carinya (Dec 1, 2009)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> carinya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



talk about eagle eyes in this community.....

this should not merely be regarded as an ornament......you may recall J Cash's song ??.... 

_Ring of Fire_


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 1, 2009)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> carinya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That, my man, is the second of the three rings of marriage.  The first is the engagement _ring _and the last is the suffe_ring_.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 1, 2009)

Spikem said:
			
		

> Um, what's the purpose of this rake?
> 
> If you want to shovel the stuff out, why not just use a fireplace shovel?


The purpose of the rake is to separate the coals from the ashes, not to replace the shovel.


----------



## carinya (Dec 1, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noting  your signature I see you don't suffer.......


----------



## Shari (Dec 1, 2009)

carinya said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<<<loud groan>

Shari


----------



## carinya (Dec 1, 2009)

Shari said:
			
		

> carinya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take that as a groan of ecstasy   :lol:


----------



## awoodman (Dec 2, 2009)

I laid a pc. of expanded metal on top of the bricks on the bottom of the stove. Just take a steel poker in one hand and lift the mesh up and with the other hand shovel the ash out from under it. Move the loose coals on top of the metal with the shovel and the ash is separated. when done just lower the metal back down and you have nothing but coals left for re-firing.


----------

